# How to get a hoisting license in massachusetts



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

HeY guys I have been trying to do some research on getting my Class 2a hoisting license, I would like to get the license to have because lately I have been finding myself running a lot of bobcats and backhoes and loaders for snow removal. Also I this think that a will be running thses machines in the summer time too.

First is there a book out there that you can read up on or a practice test, the only thing I could find on the internet was the application. Also I know that you need a DOT health card too, Do I go to my regular doctor and get one through him or how dose that work. 

I am trying to work my way through this I know that a few guys here have already gone through all of this before, I you guys could tell were I need to go to get the right the right stuuf and get the ball rolling it would be greatly appreciated  . THANKS :waving::waving:


Shane


----------



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

Sharpshooter77;452794 said:


> HeY guys I have been trying to do some research on getting my Class 2a hoisting license, I would like to get the license to have because lately I have been finding myself running a lot of bobcats and backhoes and loaders for snow removal. Also I this think that a will be running thses machines in the summer time too.
> 
> First is there a book out there that you can read up on or a practice test, the only thing I could find on the internet was the application. Also I know that you need a DOT health card too, Do I go to my regular doctor and get one through him or how dose that work.
> 
> ...


I believe that Public Safety still tells you what to study right on their website. It's mostly laws, hand signals and safety... but also know your machine. If you are going for a 2A, study up on track excavators as well. Terminology is important. Overall, it is a pretty easy exam.

As far as your choice of doctor, I went to my normal physician. I'm sure there are DOT certificate "specialists" (wink, wink) out there. I just didn't need one.

Dougman


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Have you checked out this website from the state?

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...terminalcontent&f=dps_eng_hoisting&csid=Eeops

I've been thinking of doing the same as you Sharpshooter. I've heard the license is pretty easy to get.


----------



## uglytruk (Oct 7, 2003)

*Sharpshooter had a comment/question re: removal of plow...*

...removal of plow lift triangle in the winter.

Where would I find that thread?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the missing driver's fender on that Suburban is on my 81 LOL. Too lousy out to take a pic now.


----------



## uglytruk (Oct 7, 2003)

I have some rust free GM fenders off that Sub, if u need...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sharpshooter77;452794 said:


> HeY guys I have been trying to do some research on getting my Class 2a hoisting license, I would like to get the license to have because lately I have been finding myself running a lot of bobcats and backhoes and loaders for snow removal. Also I this think that a will be running thses machines in the summer time too.
> 
> First is there a book out there that you can read up on or a practice test, the only thing I could find on the internet was the application. Also I know that you need a DOT health card too, Do I go to my regular doctor and get one through him or how dose that work.
> 
> ...


So let me get this right.

You guys need a license to operate a skidloader or a end loader?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;781760 said:


> So let me get this right.
> 
> You guys need a license to operate a skidloader or a end loader?


x2.

Of course, this is Mass we're talking about. They can't change a streetlight without a police detail.


----------

